# The Industrialization of our Food Supply



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Our present diet consisting largely of corn and soy, resulting in a nation of overweight and obese (including children many w/diabetes) due largely to the industrialization of our food supply is a cause for concern. Our livestock industry relies on corn and soy to make our food animals grow faster and keep them "fat and happy" in confined and crowded areas w/little opportunity for exercise. Many health consious individuals purchase "grass fed" beef. Oddly enough, our deer, both wild and on deer farms, rely on corn and soy in their diets. We feed the fish in our ponds commercial products containing corn and soy to make them grow fast and keep them "fat and happy" We live in a society of "make believe"


----------

